# PK



## Peru (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 10, 2020)

Wow flower as big as plant 
Either that or it dwarfed the plant lol


----------



## monocotman (Jun 10, 2020)

Wow that is lovely!
david


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 10, 2020)

Will you be breeding with this?


----------



## PeteM (Jun 10, 2020)

So jealous.


----------



## GuRu (Jun 10, 2020)

Gorgeous, flower and plant are very impressive (cultivation in a bucket too). Congrats


----------



## TrueNorth (Jun 11, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## musa (Jun 11, 2020)

Marvelous!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 11, 2020)

Hi Juan, $5?!


----------



## Peru (Jun 15, 2020)

NYEric said:


> Hi Juan, $5?!


add two zeros and is yours!


----------



## MaxC (Jun 15, 2020)

Thank you for making everyone, including myself jealous, a wonderful bloom. What is the ns?


----------



## troy (Jun 15, 2020)

Holy beegesus!! I second the question asked above my post


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jun 16, 2020)

Very nice and such a compact looking grower!


----------



## PeteM (Jun 16, 2020)

Can I please ask what are medium you use to grow in? Day / Night Temp and humidity range. Also and specific fertilizer or special care you give it for success? 

Thanks!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 16, 2020)

He lives in the mountains of Peru. That helps!


----------



## PeteM (Jun 16, 2020)

I know right,... they grow like weeds, probably slightly invasive.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 16, 2020)

I love the small plant size. Would be great to breed with for windowsill growers.


----------



## dodidoki (Jun 16, 2020)

Very nice!Good job!Congrats!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jun 22, 2020)

I have a kovachii for about two years now. It is rather smallish, I assumed it is a long way from blooming (probably is) but it is similar to this plant, in size and multiple growths. First and only kovachii I’ve had, so I don’t know. It is spending the summer in air conditioning though. If it blooms, I would be very happy with it looking like yours.


----------

